
Show HN: DBMGR – A useful tool to backup/restore/provision development databases - callahanrts
https://github.com/callahanrts/dbmgr
======
callahanrts
I originally created this out of the frustration of running `dc down` on our
MySQL docker container--which wiped my development database almost daily.
After I realized why my volumes were getting destroyed all the time, I've
still found this to be useful in taking snapshots of my development database
and sharing them with other devs on our team.

